# 3 tips đơn giản giúp bạn có được giấc ngủ sâu mỗi ngày



## Langkietnhi (11/4/19)

Một giấc ngủ sâu giúp cho cơ thể phát triển khỏe mạnh, tái tạo năng lượng sau một ngày làm việc vất vả. Tuy nhiên với sự phát triển của công nghệ ngày nay đã làm cho nhiều người trẻ có thói quen phụ thuộc vào mạng xã hội thức rất khuya, dẫn đến tình trạng mất ngủ, uể oải vào ngày hôm sau. Qua bài viết này mình sẽ cung cấp 3 tips đơn giản giúp bạn có được giấc ngủ sâu mỗi ngày. 






*3 tips đơn giản giúp bạn có được giấc ngủ sâu mỗi ngày*​
Sau một nghiên cứu gần đây của Bupa Global, các nhà khoa học đã đưa ra những con số đáng kinh ngạc về tình hình giấc ngủ hiện nay.
1. Chỉ khoảng 12 % người dân được khảo sát ngủ đủ 8 tiếng mỗi ngày.
2. Có 60 % ít nhất một đến hai đêm khó ngủ trong tuần.
3. Có 25% cho rằng lý do thiếu ngủ là bởi stress công việc.
4. Có 30% người dân cảm thấy rằng đêm ngủ tồi tệ nhất của họ rơi vào đêm trước khi tuần làm việc bắt đầu.
5. Có 13% người dân được hỏi cho biết họ ngủ ít hơn 5 giờ mỗi đêm.
6. Cuối cùng 82% người được hỏi có thói quen kiểm tra email công việc trước khi ngủ; 60 phần trăm làm như vậy thường xuyên.

Một giấc ngủ sâu vào ban đêm sẽ giúp cho các cơ quan trong cơ thể làm việc hiệu quả hơn, não bộ được thư giãn, chuyển hóa các chất được diễn ra nhanh chóng. Trong khi đó, thiếu ngủ lại mang đến nhiều vấn đề cho làn da, cân nặng và hệ miễn dịch của cơ thể. Thiếu ngủ có thể là một trong những nguyên nhân vì sao bạn đã cố gắng làm mọi thứ nhưng lại chưa đạt được kết quả mong muốn. Chính vì vậy chúng ta luôn cần dành ra từ 7 – 8 tiếng mỗi ngày cho giấc ngủ. Và sau đây là những bước đơn giản mỗi ngày để bạn có thể dễ dàng chìm sâu vào giấc ngủ.

*1. Tránh sử dụng các thiết bị điện tử quá nhiều:*
Các bạn trẻ ngày nay thường hay bị rơi vào tình trạng "nghiện" facebook, instagram, zalo hay các trờ chơi điện tử...họ dấn thân vào mạng xã hội đến khuya, thậm chí là 2-3h sáng. Việc sử dụng đồ điện tử như máy tính, điện thoại vào buổi đêm không chỉ khiến chúng ta mất tập trung mà ánh sáng từ những vật dụng này còn khiến đồng hồ sinh học bị đảo lộn, gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe.
Một trong những cách đơn giản để khắc phục điều này chính là sạc pin điện thoại, máy tính... ở một phòng khác. Như vậy, não bộ sẽ không bị "làm phiền", giúp bạn dễ dàng chìm vào giấc ngủ sâu hơn.





Không sử dụng thiết bị điện tử trước khi ngủ​
*2. Hạn chế thức uống có chứa Cafein:*
Coffee, trà, hay các thực phẩm có chứa cafein sẽ làm cho bạn cảm thấy tỉnh táo, khó ngủ. Thậm chí đối với những người có vấn đề về hệ tim mạch việc uống cafe sẽ làm cho cơ thể cảm thấy mệt mỏi, khó thở, mất ngủ. Chính vì vậy các bạn nên hạn chế uống các chất có chứa cafein trước 6-7h để có thể dễ dàng chìm sâu vào giấc ngủ hơn nhé.

Lời khuyên: Nên thay thế các thức uống trà, cafe,...bằng một cốc nước ấm, sữa nóng, nước hoa quả có lợi cho sức khỏe.





*Không nên uống cà phê, trà,... để đảm bảo có một giấc ngủ ngon*​
*3. Xây dựng thói quen tốt trước khi ngủ:*
Việc hình thành một vài thói quen tốt trước khi ngủ sẽ giúp cơ thể và bộ não nhận thức được sắp đến giờ phải ngủ, dễ dàng chìm vào giấc ngủ nhanh chóng. Bằng việc xem một vài tin tức hữu ích cùng gia đình, đọc sách hay vừa dưỡng da vừa nhâm nhi một cốc trà thảo mộc trước khi ngủ sẽ giúp bạn chìm vào giấc ngủ ngay khi đặt lưng xuống giường. Các bạn có thể lựa chọn những loại trà thảo mộc như trà sen, trà hoa cúc, trà hương thảo (rosemary)... để mang lại hiệu quả thư giãn cao nhất nhé.





*Đọc sách, viết nhật kí trước khi đi ngủ*​
Một giấc ngủ sâu giúp chúng ta luôn được khỏe mạnh, có tinh thần sảng khoái, sống vui vẻ hạnh phúc hơn. Vì vậy hãy bắt đầu xây dựng cho bản thân những thói quen tốt ngay bây giờ để nâng cáo chất lượng cuộc sống nhé!!

Thegioinem.com​


----------

